# Saphris



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried or even even heard of this drug?

My GP threw some samples of it at me. I haven't yet tried it, but the pack says it's a yummy black cherry flavor.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yum yum candy eat that **** !


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I wouldn't take a crappy antipsychotic because its black cherry flavored. But maybe if it was blue raspberry. 

No no lol I'm joking.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been taking Saphris for a few years. Really helps with racing thoughts and paranoia. I believe it has helped to reduce my anxiety a lot. Don't know about depression. I take a mood stabilizer for that.

First I started with Abilify which worked well but caused hunger/weight problems. Then I tried Geodon which caused a few problems. I got on Saphris and I've had good results.

What are you taking it for?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bazinga said:


> What are you taking it for?


Uh, apparently for a GP who's totally obsessed with antipsychotics. This guy totally gets off on them for reasons that are beyond human comprehension.

I've never had any psychotic symptoms, and I'm definitely not bipolar. Asking why he gives out samples of expensive antipsychotics is like asking why Santa gives out gifts -- it's just what he does.

When you say "paranoia" are you using that term in the strict clinical sense? Often it's thrown around to me mere anxiety, but do you mean fears that you fail to recognize as irrational? But now that I type that it sounds like a silly question, since I guess a truly paranoid person wouldn't have awareness that they're paranoid, would they?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're not depressed, bipolar, manic, paranoid, I wouldn't take it. I might try it for depression but probably not for anxiety unless I've tried everything else.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bazinga said:


> First I started with Abilify which worked well but caused hunger/weight problems.


Back in 2004 I tried Abilify which produced 30# of weight gain in three months. Also from this same GP. He's been totally obsessed with antipsychotics for at least the last decade. If there's a new one, you can be damn sure his back room will have samples of it to the rafters.

Back a decade ago Abilify made the BS claim that it doesn't cause weight gain. Abilify ads I see on TV now all have weight gain listed as a side effect, no doubt demanded by the FDA who discovered their no weight gain claim was 100% pure bull.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Abilify worked great but I gained 16lbs in a month.

I think the doctors get kickbacks which is why they're always handing out samples of expensive meds. for me: abilify, saphris, cymbalta, viibryd. Too expensive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Abilify only causes weight gain because it creates a raging appetite. I have this appetite but I supplement it with healthy food instead of filling my urges with sugary/baked goods. I mean I want to eat all the bad stuff don't get me wrong but I do find that if I eat healthy food it tastes so damn good on Abilify that it satisfies me. Right now I'm eating buckwheat with navy beans, lentils and plain yogurt. Sooo good. mmmmmm

I must admit I went nuts during xmas time with the bad foods, abilify has no sympathy and it will let you go nuts. I did gain a bit during that time but it evened out once I went back to healthy.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Uh, apparently for a GP who's totally obsessed with antipsychotics. This guy totally gets off on them for reasons that are beyond human comprehension.
> 
> I've never had any psychotic symptoms, and I'm definitely not bipolar. Asking why he gives out samples of expensive antipsychotics is like asking why Santa gives out gifts -- it's just what he does.
> 
> When you say "paranoia" are you using that term in the strict clinical sense? Often it's thrown around to me mere anxiety, but do you mean fears that you fail to recognize as irrational? But now that I type that it sounds like a silly question, since I guess a truly paranoid person wouldn't have awareness that they're paranoid, would they?


Having family members who suffer from acute paranoia, they do indeed know that they are clinically paranoid, but it's only after the fact. Like my brother will spend three months thinking people are trying to kill him and his spam email is actually secretly encoded messages from his assassins, etc. he will then fall into depression and realize that he had been being paranoid. Likewise, my dad who doesn't get depressed but only has acute manic episodes when he experiences a lot of paranoia and delusions will then come down from it and realize that he had been paranoid.

Before I started taking benzos my anxiety would get so sever that I would become paranoid and have racing thoughts. I would be hyper-vigilant and hyper-aware and think every noise was someone sneaking around, my anxiety was basically so bad that I had very paranoid thoughts. I would think that every physical itch, ache and pain was some life-threatening problem. Mostly I got very paranoid about people in my life due to Social Anxiety, I thought everyone was out to harm me in some way. I knew that it was paranoid thinking, but it was there nonetheless.

When I first started seeing a psychiatrist was back when Seroquel was the new wonder-drug. Astra-Zenca had given my psychiatrist literally an office room full of free samples. I saw him monthly and he would send me home with a big grocery bag full of of every kind of seroquel xr pill there was. I was new to psychiatrist, so I listened to him and I was so loaded on Seroquel for a couple months that beyond gaining 60 pounds I can't even begin to describe the experience. I still have shelves of the stuff but I wouldn't give it to my worst enemy.

Though apparently due to the extremely strong antihistamine effects of even low dose seroquel it will pretty much instantly end any bad psychedelic trip that someone may be having if they every take a hallucinogen and have a bad trip. So Even though I don't mess around with recreational drugs I figure it's good to hang on to some because If anyone I know is ever having a bad trip they just might come in handy.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

istayhome said:


> Though apparently due to the extremely strong antihistamine effects of even low dose seroquel it will pretty much instantly end any bad psychedelic trip that someone may be having if they every take a hallucinogen and have a bad trip. So Even though I don't mess around with recreational drugs I figure it's good to hang on to some because If anyone I know is ever having a bad trip they just might come in handy.


That's due to the serotonin blockade. Most atypical antipsychotics, mirtazapine, trazodone, cyproheptadine, etc. will probably end a psychedelic trip in a similar fashion, anything that blocks 5-HT2 receptors.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> That's due to the serotonin blockade. Most atypical antipsychotics, mirtazapine, trazodone, cyproheptadine, etc. will probably end a psychedelic trip in a similar fashion, anything that blocks 5-HT2 receptors.


ah yes, thank you for the correction. I figure if I'm ever at a festival again it might be handy to bring a few pills along for the inevitable kids who think they are dying after taking LSD.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

To be honest I don't think there is something stronger than benzo's(yeah alcohol and barbs). Believe I have tried everything and benzos amphetamines beta blockers are the most bad *** meds. You shouldn't take AP's man. BTW I'm curious Ultrashy have you tried MAOI's? The only class of meds I never took in my lonely life.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Freesix88 said:


> To be honest I don't think there is something stronger than benzo's(yeah alcohol and barbs). Believe I have tried everything and benzos amphetamines beta blockers are the most bad *** meds. You shouldn't take AP's man. BTW I'm curious Ultrashy have you tried MAOI's? The only class of meds I never took in my lonely life.


I'll answer for him, no he hasn't tried MAOI's, also you're only 24. you have many years of loneliness ahead of you before you can say that you've had a lonely life. A lot can change yo. Yeah, we all know that if we're not psychotic, it is best to not take Antipsychotics.

I must disagree; antipsychotics will knock you down a hell of a lot more than any benzos ever will.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Anti-psychotics can be useful and save you a trip to the hospital if your in delrium or psychosis. I've always like them ever since my mom and dad had me on risperidone as a child well taking ritalin. They can make excellent sleeping pills.


----------



## pacosarae (Jan 25, 2013)

I wouldn't take a crappy antipsychotic because its black cherry flavored.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

^The cherry flavour is not to attract people to it, it's apparently because the dissolving pill itself tastes absolutely horrid.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I prefer the weird tasting ones to the black-cherry ones. The taste doesn't bother me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Freesix88 said:


> To be honest I don't think there is something stronger than benzo's(yeah alcohol and barbs).


If you think benzos are strong, then you might also think a Geo Metro was a high performance race car.



Freesix88 said:


> Believe I have tried everything and benzos amphetamines beta blockers are the most bad *** meds.


I get the amphetamine part. Not sure how beta blockers (pills I take for high blood pressure) can be deemed bad a**. Is Lipitor bad a** too then by that standard?



Freesix88 said:


> BTW I'm curious Ultrashy have you tried MAOI's? The only class of meds I never took in my lonely life.


As istayhome already answered on my behalf, no, I've never tried MAOIs. Nardil was offered to me a decade ago, but I declined as the risk of hypertensive crisis scared me away. I guess if I'm going to die, I'd prefer to die on my own terms rather than because I eat the wrong food. Actually, far worse would be having a non-fatal stroke due to hypertensive crisis and end up as a vegetable that's still alive (but should be dead, but as a vegetable is unable to cause their own death).

MAOIs still scare me, and I'm not someone prone to being afraid of meds.

Saphris definitely makes me sleep, though I honestly don't know WTF to do. My doc wanted me to call on Monday to report how it's going. Perhaps I should just take it a few more days and see, even though I think it's stupid. Weight is the root of basically all my physical problems (high BP, high cholesterol) and taking something that has any risk of weight gain strikes me as utterly insane under such circumstances. Add in the fact that I gained 25# on Zyprexa and 30# on Abilify and we start to see a pattern that suggests I don't do well on atypical antipsychotics.

Is this going to be like SSRIs where my former pdoc had me beat 6 dead horses to prove all were absolutely positively 100% certainly DEAD!?! Will I have to f'ing beat every AP to prove they all cause weight gain?:afr


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Saphris definitely makes me sleep, though I honestly don't know WTF to do. My doc wanted me to call on Monday to report how it's going. Perhaps I should just take it a few more days and see, even though I think it's stupid. Weight is the root of basically all my physical problems (high BP, high cholesterol) and taking something that has any risk of weight gain strikes me as utterly insane under such circumstances. Add in the fact that I gained 25# on Zyprexa and 30# on Abilify and we start to see a pattern that suggests I don't do well on atypical antipsychotics.


Has it increased your appetite or made you bloat or gain any weight so far? Even if you've only been on it for a week you should be able to see the beginning of a pattern. If you think the drugs helping then just keep an eye on the scales every week or so and unless you see some big jump then I see no reason to stop taking it for the moment.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't experienced any increase in appetite or weight on Saphris. Maybe you won't either.

Abilify caused a lot of weight gain for me, and Zyprexa is pretty well known for weight gain.


----------



## Morbid (Nov 14, 2009)

I was on Saphris for about 5 months. It really didnt help at all. And i thought the black cherry tasted completely horrible. I thought the non flavored one wasnt as bad.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bazinga said:


> I haven't experienced any increase in appetite or weight on Saphris. *Maybe you won't either.*


Maybe, but I can still vividly recall what my GP said when he gave me Zyprexa in 2003 and I expressed concern about risk of weight gain: "Not everyone gains weight on it." Yeah, and not ever drunk driver crashes.



bazinga said:


> Abilify caused a lot of weight gain for me, and Zyprexa is pretty well known for weight gain.


When I tried Abilify back in 2004 their FDA label claimed it was weight neutral, which in the decade since has proven to be total BS and the label has changed. This would help explain why I'm skeptical of claims that Saphris is less likely to cause weight gain than similar drugs. Every new drug starts out with wondrous claims before clinical experience points out all the flaws so vividly. I'd hope Saphris is weight neutral for me, though after being fed the same line of BS twice before you can understand why I'm highly cynical.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morbid said:


> I was on Saphris for about 5 months. It really didnt help at all. And i thought the black cherry tasted completely horrible. I thought the non flavored one wasnt as bad.


What exactly did it not help with in your case? I'm asking because I'm not even sure WTF my GP has put me on this pill for. That might sound really stupid (and it is) but GPs move with the speed of a Ninja and it's not like I had an opportunity to ask questions. I was ambushed by Saphris. Here's a drug I'd never even heard of before and I never expected him to bring up any antipsychotics at all.

He put a piece of paper in front of me listing three med choices he wanted to try on me and asked me which one I'd like to pick from this list. The options were Saphris, Vybrid (sp? SSRI #7 to me), and Seroquel XR.

Well, after beating 6 dead horses all named SSRI, I wasn't thrilled with the concept of whipping #7 for a couple months. Seroquel is the pill which at 100mg gives me a 15 hour nap, from which I wake feeling so tired that I'm ready for another nap. WTF do I want the SR version for? Is this so I can sleep 24/7? Yeah, that would effectively treat anxiety and all the other nasty problems that occur when you're conscious.

I picked Saphris as it wasn't already on my "No f'ing way!" list, not being on the list simply because I didn't even know it existed.

As for flavor, black cherry is actually pretty nice. Produces localized numbness -- nothing offensive, just what it does.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Well, after beating 6 dead horses all named SSRI, I wasn't thrilled with the concept of whipping #7 for a couple months. Seroquel is the pill which at 100mg gives me a 15 hour nap, from which I wake feeling so tired that I'm ready for another nap. WTF do I want the SR version for? Is this so I can sleep 24/7? Yeah, that would effectively treat anxiety and all the other nasty problems that occur when you're conscious.
> 
> I picked Saphris as it wasn't already on my "No f'ing way!" list, not being on the list simply because I didn't even know it existed.


Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day? 
I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day?
> I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


Agomelatine is supposed to be good for fixing the circadian rhythm and helping people sleep properly.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

kehcorpz said:


> Agomelatine is supposed to be good for fixing the circadian rhythm and helping people sleep properly.


I've tried that one, didn't have much success with it unfortunately.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day?
> I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


Before I decided to never take seroquel again, I was trying doses below 10 mg, they still gave me those horrible effects. many nights I can't sleep at all but I prefer that to the feeling that I get had I taken seroquel. My least favorite drug ever.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day?
> I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


When I first started Saphris, it made me very fatigued for about 1-2 days and then it wore off. I took Saphris at night because it would make me very sleepy/knock me out in about 10-15 minutes. That lasted for some months and then that wore off. I still take saphris at night and I fall asleep pretty quickly, but I don't know if the Saphris is helping. It doesn't make me feel tired anymore.

I would always sleep great and wake up feeling really refreshed.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jim_morrison said:


> Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day?
> I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


Have you tried low dose Doxepin. I thought I would hate it because it has that antihistamine effect to knock you out. I found 20 mg to be very effective at helping me sleep properly. I quit it in the end because anything that is even slightly serotonergic increases my anxiety greatly. So within six weeks, once the Antidepressant effects of it really kicked in I had to quit it.

But I think that for people without that problem it could be a useful sleep aid. I realize it's a kind of old looked down upon medication but if you haven't tried it for sleep, I'd say give it a try.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

istayhome said:


> Have you tried low dose Doxepin. I thought I would hate it because it has that antihistamine effect to knock you out. I found 20 mg to be very effective at helping me sleep properly. I quit it in the end because anything that is even slightly serotonergic increases my anxiety greatly. So within six weeks, once the Antidepressant effects of it really kicked in I had to quit it.
> 
> But I think that for people without that problem it could be a useful sleep aid. I realize it's a kind of old looked down upon medication but if you haven't tried it for sleep, I'd say give it a try.


Yes, thanks for reminding me actually! I believe that I was taking 50mg of Doxepin last time around. I'm just a bit cautious seeing as I've recently been put on Luvox which has a myriad of drug interactions, doxepin may be in the clear but I'll have to refresh my memory and look into it further.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Could you elaborate on how sedating Saphris is compared to Seroquel in terms of both putting you to sleep, and grogginess factor the next day?
> I've tapered down to a mere 25mg of Seroquel and I'm still oversleeping, I need a replacement.


Nothing I've ever taken can compare to a Seroquel hibernation, except trazodone perhaps. Seroquel is to be reserved for when you'd like to miss most of a day. My Seroquel experience is very limited as I didn't like it and did care to try it too many times. A drug quickly gets me to not take it when it produces a 15-hour sleep from which I awake feeling all ready for a nap. That's at 100mg. I've tried smaller doses, though my experiments have been quite limited and this has been over a period of years such that I no longer recall all the details.

My view is that Seroquel is useless for me given that sleeping for a ridiculously long time isn't really an improvement over not being able to fall asleep. It does indeed solve the falling asleep problem, but it just replaces it with the opposite problem. Much like a flood solves a drought, but leaves your home under water in the process.

Saphris seems to produce a reasonable amount of sleep without an excessive level of hangover upon waking. Keep in mind I've only used it 5 days thus far, so that's just my initial impression. I still tend to wake feeling a bit tired, but then I always wake feeling a bit tired, so it doesn't seem any worse in that regard.

Hope that helps.

The other suggestion my GP has was Seroquel XR in the range of 150-600mg.:eek

If 100mg produces a 15-hour nap, would you like to place a bet one how long I'd be out if I took 600mg of the XR version? Is that for those who wish for a full day to vanish? Is my GP insane?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A couple more things deeply concern me about Saphris. From the Saphris website:



> Will SAPHRIS affect my blood sugar?
> 
> *High blood sugar and diabetes have been reported with SAPHRIS.* If you have diabetes or risk factors for diabetes, *such as being overweight* or having a family history of diabetes, your blood sugar should be tested at the beginning of and throughout treatment with SAPHRIS. Complications of diabetes can be serious and even life threatening. Tell your healthcare provider if you have blood sugar problems or signs of diabetes, such as being thirsty all the time, going to the bathroom a lot, or feeling weak or hungry.
> 
> ...


I'm fat. I've been engaged in a life-long battle with my weight, and I've been losing that battle most of the time.

I've never had any psychotic symptoms, nor have I ever been bipolar. That means I don't fit any of the FDA approved uses for Saphris. Given my horrific weight gains with Zyprexa (25# in 6 weeks) and Abilify (30# in 3 months), I'm not at all thrilled with the idea of taking on any such risk again. Yeah, I might not be one of those who gain weight on Saphris, but my luck hasn't been so good in the past. When I'm desperately trying to lose weight, does it make any sense for my GP to put me on Saphris?

Am I being overly cautious, or are my concerns well-founded? The risk of it making me diabetic also scares the crap out of me as I'm one of those overweight patients they speak of. What the hell does my GP see when he looks at me? Perhaps he needs an antipsychotic if his perception is so detached from objective reality that he fails to see a fat man. My excess weight already produces high blood pressure & high cholesterol (both are normal when I'm at a normal weight). With Saphris, perhaps I can add diabetes to my list of weight-related conditions.

I don't want to offend my GP, seeing how I already had my pdoc dump me after I stated that Celexa was a failure. My GP wanted me to call with an update on how Saphris is working and I don't know what the f*** to say. "Uh, yeah, I'm sleeping, but it scares the crap out of me that I'm taking a pill that puts me at risk of diabetes and that could cause me to pack on more weight when my goal is to lose weight. So much so that if we'd had more time I'd have discussed Topamax with you as way to try to lose some weight."

The other options he put in front of me were Seroquel XR (ugh!) and Vybrid (SSRI #7 -- Ugh!). I'm pretty damn frustrated with all this crap.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a risk of diabetes. It runs on both sides of the family. I had weight problems with abilify too. I gained 16 lbs in a month. Fortunately, when I got on Saphris my weight dropped. I imagine my blood sugar was through the roof on abilify.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bazinga said:


> I have a risk of diabetes. It runs on both sides of the family.


I have no genetic relatives that are diabetic (as far as I know), so at least that's a positive.



bazinga said:


> I had weight problems with abilify too. I gained 16 lbs in a month. Fortunately, when I got on Saphris my weight dropped. I imagine my blood sugar was through the roof on abilify.


I was reading various user reviews of Saphris and I see you're not alone in not having weight gain on it. It's just that after something happens to you twice with the same class of meds you may tend to become hyper-vigilant, vowing it shall never happen again. Kind of like the French having a nuclear arsenal to ensure the Germans never invade yet again.

I hate to sound like one of the anti-med folks who come up with an endless list of reasons why drug X is bad. I recognize that all meds have their own set of risks, though given me specific circumstances the risk of weight gain & diabetes (due to my weight) are very high on my list of fears. I have no inhibition about other "risky" meds like amphetamine & benzos. In fact, I regularly complain about a medical community that acts like a bunch of p***ies, prescribing ineffective meds that are "safe."

Weight gain would be the one risk that turns me off to Lyrica, which otherwise sounds quite interesting.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

How isthe saphris working out for you. Im bipolar so I probably really needed it, but I noticed a difference quickly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bazinga said:


> How isthe saphris working out for you. Im bipolar so I probably really needed it, but I noticed a difference quickly.


It seems like an $11 sleeping pill to me. Other than sleep, I can't say that I notice any other effect.

In reading over reviews of Saphris I simply haven't come across anybody else who's using it without being bipolar or schizophrenic/schizoaffective.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I was prescribed it for bipolar. I was depressed at that time have not been manic in years. It gave me an akathisia kinda thing that lasted a few hours after I took it. I just basically told my doc that I only took it a few times and stopped and that I didn't want to start it again, or any other antipsychotic. She was fine with it. I'm not saying I'll never take one again, I'll just try other things first.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Nothing I've ever taken can compare to a Seroquel hibernation, except trazodone perhaps. Seroquel is to be reserved for when you'd like to miss most of a day. My Seroquel experience is very limited as I didn't like it and did care to try it too many times. A drug quickly gets me to not take it when it produces a 15-hour sleep from which I awake feeling all ready for a nap. That's at 100mg. I've tried smaller doses, though my experiments have been quite limited and this has been over a period of years such that I no longer recall all the details.
> 
> My view is that Seroquel is useless for me given that sleeping for a ridiculously long time isn't really an improvement over not being able to fall asleep. It does indeed solve the falling asleep problem, but it just replaces it with the opposite problem. Much like a flood solves a drought, but leaves your home under water in the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Seroquel hibernation is a good term to describe it. It's strange that your doctor wanted you to try Seroquel XR when you've already reacted badly to Seroquel. I think some doctors just don't take into account the fact that the therapeutic dose for Seroquel is simply too sedating to be tolerable for alot of people.

Regarding Saphris and weight gain concerns, personally I'd stand on the scales a few times a week and chart down the weight, be hyper-vigilant and if you notice any abnormal/unusual gains then it's very likely time to stop it.

I think it's good that you're still pushing for Topamax, it may still help your weight issues yet.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Has anyone tried or even even heard of this drug?
> 
> My GP threw some samples of it at me. I haven't yet tried it, but the pack says it's a yummy black cherry flavor.


I'd rather have roxies thrown at me... saphris' useless.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

swim said:


> I'd rather have roxies thrown at me... saphris' useless.


What are roxies? I'm thinking this might be an issue of something in Italy I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread ultrashy so forgve e if it was already mentioned but why Saphris?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> What are roxies? I'm thinking this might be an issue of something in Italy I'm not familiar with.


sorry, I'm aware that saphris can be a helpful medication if you're BP1 but since I was put on cipralex I can't help being tactless sometimes.


----------

